# I think I'm obsessed with Betta fish...



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

So, when I was like 5 or 6 me and my sister had Betta fish but we had no idea how to care for them. Then later on (now that I'm older) i picked up the passion for bettas. I fantasize about breeding them and having female sororities and I just can't wait to get my own apartment so I can do this stuff for fishies and get a job lol. I could seriously look up random stuff about bettas everyday for hours. I'm kinda a geek and my sister hates fish now and she always makes fun of me and says I'm weird but hey, I don't care it's my passion!  Who else is super crazy about them? I know I am!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

To help you with your dream - when you're ready to move out, read the apartment contract carefully. Many places won't allow fish tanks, so you want to be sure to go to a place that does. 

I feel the same way, but my husband and roommate are WAY more tolerant than your sister. They're happy I want a hobby, but (rightfully) nervous that I'll take over the house with fish.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm glad my place doesn't say anything about fish tanks. They are so okay with it that I even got the maintenance manager to help me move my 225g fish tank a few weeks ago 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was in 2 apartments before we got a house, and both had contracts forbidding "large vessels of water" or some similar description, so it's a worry


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I'll have to read the contracts  Lol I'd be ok with lots of fish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh God I am so obsessed with fish. All my favourites on my favourites bar are fish sites, nothing else. 

I spend a lot of my spare time just doing fishy things like changing water, feeding fish, staring at fish, wondering how I can move things around to fit more fish and tanks in...

I think my dad is really regretting that he gave me his goldfish to look after when he went interstate. That really just reignited my love for fish, and now I actually know what I am doing, the only way I'm going to stop keeping fish is if I die. 

I figure most people have a hobby of sorts. Hobbies are what make you happy in life. So I never think of anyone as weird as long as they are not hurting anyone.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Completely understand!! Lol. When I was about 10 or 11, I got my first Betta. My friends mom took his Betta away and asked my mom if I would want him because he never took care of him. He was supposed to do the water changes, feeding, ETC. ETC. 
Well needless to say, I was instantly hooked on Bettas! By the time I was 14 or so I had quite a few of males, about 5 females and my entire bedroom was dedicated to Betta tanks and breeding pairs lol. I had friends and even girlfriends who I had got interested in betta fish as well. LOL. Well after a few years, life pulled me in other directions and my dad took a job in Arizona when I was 16 and we moved into an apartment which just wasnt big enough to continue with my betta projects. Once I turned 18, I left high school early (DONT DO THAT!!) and even tho my entire family tried to talk me out of it, I enlisted into the Army. After I did my time there, I married the woman who had been with me and waited for me every minute I was away. I had been wanting to get back into Bettas for quite some time and even got my wife interested in them after I had told her how much fun they are and how much more there is to the betta world than "just fish" lol. Well about a year and a half after we got married we found out we were having a baby and had to put off building a fish room. Now that my son is a little older we decided it would be okay to slowly start building our new Betta collection and my wife is very excited to get our first breeding pair! As of now we just have 1 halfmoon we bought for our son. My son is only 3 so we are proud "co owners" lol. I too have re fueled an old obsession and my wife is quickly getting the betta bug as well! We plan on trying to breed a spawn of crowntails in the next few weeks and I think she will be thoroughly hooked after that!!! Sorry this was so long lol. Just figured I would share my Betta obsession story. Hahaha


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Btw, the Halfmoon male we bought for our son is in a pretty good set up. We have him in a 5.5 gal. Tank with silk plants. It is heated and filtered and has lots of room to swim around. Even though my wife and I are responsible for the care and maintenance of my sons new Betta, we still have him "help" us. He even got to name his very first Betta! Lol. After quite a few ....interesting...... Names, he finally decided to name him " Fish". Lol. Every morning he wakes up and comes out of his room, runs over to the tank and says "HI FISH!!" And when he gets ready for his breakfast he says "BYE FISH!" As he walks away lol. Any time we get ready to leave the house he has to go over to his fish and say "bye bye fish, seeeeee yaaaa". Lol!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I am super crazy about them too.I LOVE Bettas and am so glad I found them and got into Betta keeping.I can't imagine ever not owning them,I will always have Bettas now.I LOVE my little boys! :mrgreen:


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Btw, the Halfmoon male we bought for our son is in a pretty good set up. We have him in a 5.5 gal. Tank with silk plants. It is heated and filtered and has lots of room to swim around. Even though my wife and I are responsible for the care and maintenance of my sons new Betta, we still have him "help" us. He even got to name his very first Betta! Lol. After quite a few ....interesting...... Names, he finally decided to name him " Fish". Lol. Every morning he wakes up and comes out of his room, runs over to the tank and says "HI FISH!!" And when he gets ready for his breakfast he says "BYE FISH!" As he walks away lol. Any time we get ready to leave the house he has to go over to his fish and say "bye bye fish, seeeeee yaaaa". Lol!


LOL that's funny. Well BYE FISH. haha:-D:-D:-D


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Oh God I am so obsessed with fish. All my favourites on my favourites bar are fish sites, nothing else.
> 
> I spend a lot of my spare time just doing fishy things like changing water, feeding fish, staring at fish, wondering how I can move things around to fit more fish and tanks in...
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's not hurting anyone  Plus it is pretty much my life and I'm good with that. They are my babies lol


----------

